# ITB's on my 1992 hardbody



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I really want more power out of my truck, but I also need it to pass emissions. There doesnt seem to be many aftermarket parts for the truck ka24e, so i know there is alot of custom work involved. i want to maybe put individual throttle bodies on it, but still pass emissions. Is this possible? 

If not, I would like to find out other ways to get more power. Mainly acceleration. I advanced the timing for a short time. that resulted in more torque, but killed my gas mileage. So i set it back to +2. If anyone has any ideas for more power that will pass virginia emissions, please let me know. getting raped by an si civic is motivating me to try for more. I was thinking of pulling both manifolds and port matching and polishing them.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

WTF, why are you racing a SI Civic? there are alot of mods you can do, but this is a pickup not the most sleek looking veh out there. if you want to blow their doors off, throw in a bigger motor. otherwise look into putting a 240 intake on it, cam, header, etc.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i just wanted to see how it stacked up to it. It beats the base level civics no prob, but got owned by the newer si. Just an experiment. : ] I don't think there are people who make headers for this truck. Can was my thought, too.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

there are quite a few available things to do to these engines, go here...



https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=367


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

D21jrc9009 said:


> I really want more power out of my truck, but I also need it to pass emissions. There doesnt seem to be many aftermarket parts for the truck ka24e, so i know there is alot of custom work involved. i want to maybe put individual throttle bodies on it, but still pass emissions. Is this possible?
> 
> If not, I would like to find out other ways to get more power. Mainly acceleration. I advanced the timing for a short time. that resulted in more torque, but killed my gas mileage. So i set it back to +2. If anyone has any ideas for more power that will pass virginia emissions, please let me know. getting raped by an si civic is motivating me to try for more. I was thinking of pulling both manifolds and port matching and polishing them.


 What can't you find? there's headers, intake, spacers, cams, turbo kits, etc?????? I keep hearing you guys state this but there are plenty of parts for your engines, suspension, body, etc! You may need to order a Nissan Motorsport catalog, check out Nismo, JWT, Race engineering There alot of parts not like Honda but more than KIA or the like....ITB for my built Z24I would be at least 200 whp, my intake is the restriction!:balls:


----------



## sohc_student (Aug 11, 2008)

you'd either need to run carbs or a standalone ecu to tune ITBs

also, ITBs alone do not make power, they increase throttle response but will be horrible for daily driving

i built an ITB D16 and it was a huge undertaking and lesson in tuning


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

sohc_student said:


> you'd either need to run carbs or a standalone ecu to tune ITBs
> 
> also, ITBs alone do not make power, they increase throttle response but will be horrible for daily driving
> 
> i built an ITB D16 and it was a huge undertaking and lesson in tuning


What stand alone system were you using? I think their awesome, especially when tuned properly! Going to 48mm or 50 mm are too big for street preformance....I would go no larger than 40mm on my 2.4L long trumpets to increase low end torque the most important thing in good driveability!


----------



## hardbodylover (Jun 4, 2009)

*want more power??*

try looking into ststurbo.com i got my ideas from them its a remote mount turbo system were the turbo is under the bed of the truck im running 5 pounds of boost and getting quite a bit of power from it havent went to a dyno yet but i can beat a civic si no problems makes the truck a fun drifting toy


----------

